
Pebble Steel - alexobenauer
https://getpebble.com/steel?
======
tolmasky
Obviously subjective, but I think the design is hideous. It reminds me of
tacky faux-professional 80s watches. In fact, doing a search for "80s watches"
brings this up pretty quickly:
[http://modculture.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/02/2...](http://modculture.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/02/29/casio_retro.jpg)

Which is exactly what comes to mind for me. I think it really works against
what they're going for with the product.

~~~
NathanthePie
Design has really never been Pebble's strong point.

Secondly (call me close-minded) I honestly don't get what use/niche 'Smart
Watches' fill.

Got a notification? Whip out your phone.

Got a notification and need to respond? Whip out your phone.

Got a notification and need to respond but are 10 meters away from your phone?
Sprint like hell to your phone...or conversely, wait till you find your way
back to your phone.

Got a notification but don't want to obnoxiously check your phone in front of
your significant other/friend/coworker/familymemeber/human? Newsflash: You're
still being obnoxious when you check your watch/Glass.

Want to change your music? Come on, your phone lockscreen does that in one
button touch too.

Want to check your "team's score"? Google Now. NFL app. Lockscreen changers.
Etc.

Want to personalize your watch? Let me link you to a personalized watch store.
[http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Mens-Womens-Kids-
Accessories/b...](http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Mens-Womens-Kids-
Accessories/b?ie=UTF8&node=377110011)

Want to have a watch that works underwater? See above link.

Want to customize your watchband? See above above link.

Want to read it in sunlight? ...

Want to wake up (assuming you charge it at some other time) with it's gentle
vibrations? Lots of smartphone apps ( and of course Jawbone Up, Nike Fuel
Band, FitBit, etc) do that as well.

Want to know the time? Well...Sure.

I just don't really understand the rationale behind smart-watches [as they
currently stand].

[Edit: I've read the below comments and I now understand.]

~~~
mertd
> Whip out your phone.

Well that scenario is more like this:

Fish your phone out of your pocket or bag, unlock the screen, pull down the
notification bar, navigate to the app...

vs

Look at your wrist.

Pebble is quite convenient especially when you're on the go. Walking while
staring at your phone is quite hazardous. Also, when my phone is in my pocket,
I usually don't hear it ring but I definitely feel when something strapped to
my wrist vibrates.

~~~
thirdsight
Does it really matter if you hear it or not though?

My phone is in my pocket. I don't need to respond to every minor notification.
The only important one is when it rings and it makes a lot of noise then as
well.

~~~
AndrewDucker
It does to me. I have notifications set up to appear from things I care about
- and now I can see them instantly, which means I'm not pulling my phone out
of my pocket to check for them when they haven't actually appeared yet, just
in case.

~~~
thirdsight
I just remember stuff.

------
ezrameanshelp
After clicking through I opened Facebook and was served a "suggested story"
offering me $15 off a Pebble "Today Only" via retargeting
([http://imgur.com/qcH42af](http://imgur.com/qcH42af)).

Clicked through and got this message that the promotion "isn't active."
([http://imgur.com/pOt9KsR](http://imgur.com/pOt9KsR))

Stop burning money, team Pebble. You're welcome.

------
wavesounds
Watches >$20 will always be jewelry first and functionality second. This is a
step in the right direction but I think they can do better.

I think we need a round face. Years of watch making tells us its clearly more
attractive and what most consumers prefer, and a round display will be more
'revolutionary' then just a tiny smart phone on your wrist.

~~~
uxp
I was a watchmaker before I started hacking on code and realized it had a
better future. Yes, one of those guys with a loupe and tweezers, and even an
itty bitty lathe assembling small parts in the back corner of some old shop.

Watches greater than $20 is (hopefully) every single fucking watch in
existence. You're deluding yourself if you think that manufacturing costs of
these things will become so low you could buy one instead of lunch, and have
it work at least until dinner the same day. If you want a quality, but
commoditized watch at a bargain price, you'll be looking at $150 to $250,
which will last you for 4 or 5 years, and can be serviced when needed. (Isn't
this place the same place that bemoans Apple every time a new iPad or MacBook
Air comes out on how unserviceable they are?)

Watches over $300 are arguably jewelry (and I'm being very generous here).
Watches over $1,000 are starting to become timepieces, and people still pay
good money for high quality watches that can last generations. The watch on my
wrist right now is has been running constantly for over 10 years old, and has
been serviced once (basically an oil change). What other mechanical device
have you ever owned that has run constantly for ~5 years and not needed
service? Your car can barely go 50 hours of continuous use at 65MPH before
it's recommended to change the oil.

And round face? Really? Years (centuries, actually) of watchmaking have given
us a round face because watches have always been manufactured on a lathe,
which has a habit of producing round objects. Round faces are not "clearly
more attractive". In fact, marketing of high end watches suggest that a half
convex rectangle (width sides are straight, length sides are convex) is the
most attractive watch shape, which is precisely what the Pebble is.

Sorry for the rant, but seriously, $20 is the worst number you could have
pulled out of your ass, along with the round shape statement. Listen, I own,
and probably dislike the Pebble (as a watch) just as much as anyone else that
dislikes it, but your comment here is just completely uneducated and lacks any
facts whatsoever.

~~~
tricolon
There are also digital quartz watches. Here's one that is certainly under $20:
[http://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1-Classic-Resin-
Digital/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1-Classic-Resin-
Digital/dp/B000GAWSDG/)

------
alwaysinshade
$249 is a lot of money - you're talking the cost of a subsidized high-end
phone for something that has less functionality. My intuition tells me smart-
watches wont sell in big BIG numbers unless:

\- It's a phone, therefore it can be subsidized by the carriers

\- It almost does everything a smartphone can, including having a lot of
screen real-estate, but only costs ~$250 unsubsidized. Perhaps like a flexible
iPod touch that wraps around your wrist

If someone can come up with a $200+ wrist-mounted device that sells in the
millions but doesn't meet the same level of functionality as a smartphone then
I'll gladly eat my Fitbit.

~~~
grimtrigger
I had the same feeling as well. Especially since I intuitively compare it to
the only other e-ink technology I know: the Kindle.

~~~
MRSallee
Clarification: Pebble and Kindle do not use the same display technology.

Kindle is e-ink. Pebble is e-paper.

------
JohnTHaller
Specification Clarification: The display is a low-power LCD. Pebble insists on
calling it "e-paper" in the specs, likely to make people think it's related to
the more advanced e-ink display you'd find in ereaders. It's just a low-power
gray-scale LCD that loses image whenever power isn't applied to it. Still a
cool product. Just a disingenuous spec listing.

~~~
akx
To be exact, it's a SHARP Memory LCD.
[http://www.adafruit.com/products/1393](http://www.adafruit.com/products/1393)
for DIYers.

It's still closer to e-paper in look and feel (readable without backlight but
backlightable, for instance) than what people associate with the word "LCD
screen", which is probably what the marketing/spec is trying to convey.

------
seriocomic
Having been an early Kickstarter backer and wearer for some time now I jumped
at the opportunity to get the new Steel version (black in my case). The
reasons:

\- The Pebble has replaced my desire to wear one of my 8 other (yes, I'm one
of those people) watches - this really is a case of function over form for
those who dislike the look.

\- I'm addicted to the notifications - especially of incoming calls and SMS
(or at least addicted to the feeling that I didn't miss them)

\- My current resin Pebble is already showing signs of wear, the strap holder
never really did it's function and the screen is now a swirly mess of fine
scratches and buff marks that hopefully the new Corning GorillaGlass will
remedy.

Those who make throwaway comments about the need/want for a Pebble watch
should really be those who have had the opportunity to wear one for a week or
so and see the convenience it brings if you're already tethered to the world
by your smart-phone.

------
mrinterweb
I have a Pebble, and I love it. One of the best purchases I have made for the
value it adds. I wish that Pebble would come out with a watch design that is
more feminine. My wife really wants one, but she thinks the current pebbles
are too masculine.

------
bnzelener
I'm 22 and never wore a watch while growing up, but I've been using a Pebble
for about 3 months. I really like it.

It's been most helpful when I'm skiing, biking, or flying RC planes. Checking
messages at a glance is awesome. I also use it for navigating music while
driving.

Probably the biggest affect of using the Pebble has been having its function
as a watch - somewhat ironic. If I forget it, I'm constantly looking at my
bare wrist to check the time.

I wanted to see a microphone for Siri/Google Now integration in the next
hardware revision. Pebble Steel isn't that impressive to me - but I see where
someone might want a fancier Pebble, rather than just a fancier band.

------
businessleads
Typo toward the bottom: "CES 2014 Announcment" (missing an 'e')

------
jffry
THAT PAGE HAS TOO MUCH UPPERCASE COPY

Seriously, though, it's kind of tiring to read.

~~~
bengotow
Haha I came here to say just that. Are all 42 of those words above the fold
really important enough to be upper case? Literally this entire page is
UPPERCASE COPY of different sizes. I'm imagining their designer looks like
this:
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yodqvnVBUBM/TUs3JCu2glI/AAAAAAAAAq...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yodqvnVBUBM/TUs3JCu2glI/AAAAAAAAAq8/KQYanH_X4Ps/s1600/angry+guy.jpg)

------
mikro2nd
"Sorry

Because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here."

------
mjallday
5-7 day battery life is really short for a watch.

I guess you don't have to set the time if it runs out of juice tho?

~~~
minimaxir
When compared to other "smartwatches" like the Galaxy Gear, 5-7 days is an
eternity.

------
Kiro
Have they fixed the issue where the screen looks like an oil spill in certain
light?

------
egypturnash
Pebble for MEN.

